# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ellerman & Papayanni Co. Ltd

## τοξοτης

Πριν ξεκινήσω το θέμα αυτό πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι αιτία μεν για το θέμα αυτό ήταν δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου <Αγία Σοφία> που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο και συγκεκριμένα οι παρακάτω :

Agia Sofia-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Sofia-01.jpg

Agia Sofia-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Sofia-02.jpg

αφορμή δε η απάντηση του φίλου μας Nichola Peppa όπου όταν τον ρώτησα αν ξέρει κάτι για αυτό το πλοίο μου έστειλε τα παρακάτω :

IDNo:      5610038 Year:       1857
Name:    AGIA SOFIA            Keel:       
Type:       Passenger/cargo Launch Date:         19.9.57
Flag:       GBR         Date of completion:            
Tons:      1437        Link:        1568
DWT:                       Yard No:                 36
Length overall:                     Ship Design:         
LPP:                         Country of build: GBR
Beam:                     Builder: Thomson, J.& G.
Material of build:                I               Location of yard: Govan

Launched 1857: SS AGIA SOFIA
SS AGIA SOFIA
SS AGIA SOFIA
SS AGIA SOFIAbuilt by J & G Thomson Govan,
Yard No 36
Propulsion: Steam
Launched: Saturday, 19/09/1857
Built: 1857
Ship Type: Iron Steamship
Tonnage: 1437t
Owner History:
Papayanni & Mussabini
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/ellerman1.htm

The house flag of the Ellerman & Papayanni Co. Ltd, Liverpool. The Papayanni Line pennant with Ellerman Lines pennant above. The flag and pennant are on a single rope with the white letters 'P & Co' and 'JRE' printed on them. The flag and pennant are made of a wool and synthetic fibre bunting. They have cotton hoists and are machine sewn. A rope and toggle is attached. In 1832 Georges Michael Papayanni, a Greek merchant settled in London as an importer of dried fruit. His brother, Basilio, remained in Piraeus as agent until joining him 20 years later to build up the ship owning side. During 1844 Papayanni moved to Liverpool to develop trade with North America, importing cotton and grain until interrupted by the American Civil War. Substitute cargoes were found in Egypt and the Black Sea with manufactured goods carried outward bound. In 1850 Pierre Mussabini, a Turkey Merchant joined Papayanni in a venture incorporating both their names. Early cargoes were carried by Greek owner captains until sail began to give way to steam in 1855. On MussabiniΆs retirement the company became Papayanni & Company and on Georges MichaelΆs own retirement in 1870 the management passed to his son Michael Georges, with Papayanni senior retaining control of finance. From 1870 onwards all new ships were steam powered, the first two being built in 1877 and the last almost a hundred years later. On Basilio PapayanniΆs death in 1897, the company became incorporated as the Papayanni Steamship Company Limited, with Basilio junior at the head. Following distribution of shares to the family, little capital remained for renewal of ships or expansion. Negotiations between Nicholas Papayanni and John Reeves Ellerman resulted in Ellerman purchasing the company in 1901, with the ships becoming owned by Ellerman Lines Limited the following year. In 1906 the Ellerman & Papayanni Company Limited was formed, with members of the Papayanni family retained as Managers. It continued to operate as a separate entity until 1932, and was merged with the other Ellerman shipping lines into EllermanΆs City Line in 1973. It acquired the Mossgiel Steam Ship Company, Glasgow in 1958.
http://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/exp...cfm?ID=AAA0222

Τα οποία θεώρησα ως <μαγιά> για την αρχή του νέου θέματος.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικά στοιχεία ακόμη για την εταιρεία βρίσκουμε και εδώ :

*Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd was established in Liverpool, England, in 1832, by the Greek Papayanni brothers as Papayanni & Co, shipowners. The company operated between Liverpool, Malta, Egypt, the Levant and Black Sea. The company built its first steamer, the Arcadian, in 1854, and the results achieved by this vessel led to their fleet of schooners being replaced by steamers of a similar type.*

*When the American Civil War stopped grain imports from the United States, the company supplied the deficiency by building up a big business in grain from south-eastern Europe. Although their ships were small, they were as big as the Danube and Black Sea ports could accommodate and each carried 30-40 passengers. Between the grain seasons they brought cotton from Egypt, and maintained two regular services.*

*The firm was incorporated as Papayanni Steamship Co Ltd in 1897 with the original family still in control. However, the new company had not the capital to modernise their fleet and accepted Sir John Ellerman's offer to purchase the business. Ellerman was chairman of London, Liverpool & Ocean Shipping Company Ltd, from 1902 known as Ellerman Lines Ltd. Ellerman Lines also acquired many of the Papayanni Lines rival companies, such as City Line Ltd and Hall Line Ltd. The Papayanni Steamship Co Ltd had enjoyed a privileged position amongst merchants owing to their directors' personal connections in the Mediterranean and the new management thereby acquired an influential position in the Mediterranean trade. In 1906, Papayanni Steamship Co Ltd became Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd.*

*These companies all came together under the Ellerman flag and adopted the Ellerman funnel colours of buff with a white band and black top. Rather than being in competition, the companies now worked together. The older City Line passenger vessels were transferred to the Mediterranean services and remained popular with tourists until they were replaced by modern vessels built for the Ellerman & Papayanni Line Ltd. The Papayanni Line at this time offered a two-month Mediterranean cruise for &#194;£33 or a six-month ticket for &#194;£50 that allowed the holder to use any of the Ellerman group of companies ships during that time.*

*The outbreak of the 1914-1918 World War saw the government requisition a large number of the Ellerman fleet for use as troop carriers, munitions carriers, or for conversion into war ships. The Ellerman group of companies continued to operate a skeletal service with the ships it had left. After the war, the immediate aim of the Ellerman group was to secure sufficient tonnage to restore a level of service comparable to the group's old standards which lead to the purchase of several German liners as well as new tonnage being ordered. The passenger services to Egypt, India, Sri Lanka, South Africa and the Far East were soon re-established and the network of cargo services restored.*

*By 1939, the Ellerman group of companies owned 105 ships capable of carrying a combined 920,000 tons making Ellerman's one of the biggest fleets in the world. They had 4 classes of ship: cargo ships with space for a considerable number of passengers, cargo ships with limited passenger accommodation; pure cargo ships, and short sea traders for the Mediterranean and Iberian services.*

*Prior to the 1939, the Papayanni Line was operating services from Liverpool, Portugal and various Mediterranean ports*

*The 1939-1945 World War saw many Ellerman ships requisitioned for Government service while a number of ships were retained to continue as cargo vessels bringing supplies to the United Kingdom and government departments. Forty-one ships were sunk by submarines, 7 by air attacks, 3 by mines and 1 by surface raider. In total, 60 ships were lost from the Ellerman group fleet out of 105.*

*Following the war, a new building programme was undertaken, with the City of Bristol being the first new ship. A new policy of building fast steam cargo liners that held no more than 12 passengers who were to travel in style and comfort with similar standards for crew accommodation was implemented. The company concentrated on re-establishing their world wide trade routes and purchased from the Government 12 cargo ships which the company had managed during the war. By 1952, Ellerman group of companies had 25 of these new style 12-passenger ships and had restored the bulk of their pre-war services with a total of 45 new vessels and a further 14 for the Portuguese trade and Mediterranean services. By 1953, the fleet had a total of 94 ships with a carry capacity of 900,000 tons.*

*In 1993, Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd became Papayanni Lines Ltd and was dissolved in 1996.*

*Sources: UGD 131/1/60/1/5 The Journal of Commerce: Ellerman Line Number (January 1953) and UGD 131/1/60/1/2 Ellerman brochure (c1948)*
*Govan,://cheshire.cent.gla.ac.uk/ead/html/gb0248ugd131-4-p1.shtml


*

----------


## τοξοτης

*ss ALGERIANbuilt by Barclay Curle & Company Glasgow,
Yard No 599 
Engines by builderPropulsion: trpl expn steam 1600ihp 10kn
Launched: Wednesday, 23/04/1924
Built: 1924
Ship Type: Cargo Vessel
Tonnage: 2305grt, 1440nrt
Length: 295 feet
Breadth: 43 feet 7
Draught: 21 feet
Owner History:
Ellerman Lines Ltd (Ellerman & Papayanni Lines)
Status: Arrived for Scrapping - 19/12/1957

Remarks: 
Requisitioned 1943 and converted to pipe layer with cable laying equipment for 'Operation Pluto' 
Broken up at Sunderland 
*http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=4378

Algerian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lgerian-01.jpg

Algerian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lgerian-02.jpg

Algerian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lgerian-03.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Anglian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Anglian-03.jpg

Anglian-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Anglian-05.jpg

Anglian-06.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Anglian-06.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

SS Assyrian was a cargo ship that was built in Hamburg for German owners in 1914, transferred to British owners in 1920 as war reparations and sunk by a U-boat in 1940. She was launched as MS Fritz, and when she changed owners in 1920 she was renamed MS Assyrian. She had been built as a motor ship but in 1925 she was converted to a steamship and became SS Assyrian.

Career (Germany, UK) 
Name:  MS Fritz (1914–20)
MS Assyrian (1920–25)
SS Assyrian (1925–40)
Owner: 
Woermann-Linie (1914–20)
Ellerman & Papayanni Lines (1920–40)
Port of registry: 
German Empire Hamburg (1914–20)
United Kingdom Liverpool (1920–40)
Builder: Blohm + Voss, Hamburg
Yard number:   207
Completed:       August 1914
Out of service:  19 October 1940
Identification:    
UK official number 143952
code letters KDGS (until 1933)
ICS Kilo.svgICS Delta.svgICS Golf.svgICS Sierra.svg
call sign GCVK (1934–40)
ICS Golf.svgICS Charlie.svgICS Victor.svgICS Kilo.svg
Fate:     sunk by torpedo
Status:  wreck
General characteristics
Class & type:    cargo ship
Tonnage:          
2,962 GRT
tonnage under deck 2,717
1,761 NRT
Length: 332.0 feet (101.2 m)
Beam:   44.8 feet (13.7 m)
Draught:           22 feet 4 inches (6.81 m)
Depth:  23.1 feet (7.0 m)
Installed power:            280 NHP (1925–40)
Propulsion:       
twin screws driven by:
2 &#215; marine diesel engines (1914–25)
2 &#215; triple-expansion steam engines (1925–40)
Speed:  10 knots (19 km/h) full speed
Crew:   36 (1940)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Assyrian_(1914)

Assyrian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssyrian-01.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type : Cargo                                                                                                                                         Launched/Completed : 1918                                                                                                                                          Tonnage = Gross: 3047 Net: 1907                                                                                                                             Builder : Earls' Shipbuiders & Engineering Co. Ltd. Hull.
http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html

Andalusian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alusian-01.jpg

Andalusian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alusian-02.jpg

Andalusian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alusian-03.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type  : Cargo 339,735 G.                                                                                                       Launched/Completed  : June 1950 Yard No:  1242                                                                               Tonnage : Gross: 3913 Net: 1964        
DWT   :  5330                                                                                                                              Builder   :  Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd. West Hartlepool                                                                                   http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html 

Andalusian1950-04.jpg 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alusian-04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Lesbian was a 2,352 GRT cargo ship which was built by Swan, Hunter and Wigham Richardson Ltd, Newcastle upon Tyne in 1923 for Ellerman Lines Ltd. She was seized in 1940 by the Vichy French forces.
Lesbian was built by Swan, Hunter and Wigham Richardson Ltd as yard number 1211. She was launched on 31 July 1923 and completed in September 1923.     Lesbian was the third Ellerman Lines ship to bear that name. She was named after the inhabitants of Lesbos, Greece. Lesbian was operated by Ellerman Lines Ltd until 1937. From 1937 until her capture in 1940 she was operated under the management of Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd.

Name:  Lesbian
Namesake: Lesbians
Owner: Ellerman Lines Ltd (1923-40)
Vichy French Government (1940-41)
Operator: Ellerman Lines Ltd (1923-36)
Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd (1937-40)
Vichy French Government (1940-41)
Port of registry: United Kingdom Liverpool (1923-40)
France Vichy France (1940-41)
Builder: Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd, Newcastle upon Tyne
Yard number:   1211
Launched:         31 July 1923
Identification:    UK Official Number 147232
Code Letters KPNH (1923-33)
ICS Kilo.svgICS Papa.svgICS November.svgICS Hotel.svg
GJXK (1933-40)
ICS Golf.svgICS Juliet.svgICS X-ray.svgICS Kilo.svg
Fate:     Scuttled 14 July 1941
General characteristics
Tonnage:          2,352 GRT
Length: 272 ft 1 in (82.93 m)
Beam:   41 ft 7 in (12.67 m)
Depth:  19 ft 9 in (6.02 m)
Propulsion:       1 x triple expansion steam engine (Wallsend Slipway Co, Newcastle upon Tyne) 274 hp (204 kW)
Speed:  10 knots (19 km/h)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Lesbian_(1923)

Lesbian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Lesbian-01.jpg

Lesbian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Lesbian-02.jpg

Lesbian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Lesbian-03.jpg

Lesbian-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Lesbian-04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Βuilt by Ailsa Shipbuilding Company,
Yard No 465 
Engines by shipbuilder
Last Name: ALEXANDRA (1966)
Propulsion: Steam 3500ihp triple expansion + exhaust turbine
Launched: Friday, 28/01/1949
Built: 1949
Ship Type: Steamship
Ship's Role: Passenger cargo
Tonnage: 3284 grt | 4073 dwt
Length: 361grt
Breadth: 50 feet
Draught: 22 feet
Owner History:
Ellerman Papayanni Line Ltd, Liverpool. 
1966 Astropropicio Cia Nav S.A., Piraeus.
Status: Arrived for Scrapping - 26/05/1969
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=2964

Grecian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Grecian-01.jpg

Grecian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Grecian-02.jpg

Grecian-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Grecian-04.jpg

Grecian-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Grecian-05.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type  :  Cargo 275,738 G.                                                                                                       Launched/Completed : Aug 1938.   Yard No:  183                                                                                 Tonnage = Gross: 3198 Net: 1342                                                                                                      DWT  : 4100                                                                                                                               Builder :  Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd. West Hartlepool                                                                                                                                            
http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html


Corinthian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...inthian-03.jpg

Corinthian-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...inthian-04.jpg

Corinthian-06.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...inthian-06.jpg

Corinthian-07.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...inthian-07.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Cortian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Cortian-01.jpg

Cortian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Cortian-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type : -
Launched/Completed : 1913
Tonnage : Gross: 1227 Net: 717  
Builder : Henry Koch A.G. Lubeck

http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...nni%20Line.htm

Cressado-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ressado-01.jpg

Cressado-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ressado-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type :  Cargo 127,272 G.  
Launched/Completed : Nov 1947  Yard No: 359                                                                                       Tonnage  : Gross: 1533 Net:  644                                                                                                        DWT  :   1752                                                                                                                                    Builder : Henry Robb Ltd. Leith                                                                                                                                           
http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html

Darinian.jpg
http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Imag...E/ELLPAP09.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eνδιαφέρον θέμα αφού μέχρι την δεκαετία του '90 αυτά τα συμπαθητικά εγγλέζικα βαπόρια ήταν τακτικοί επισκέπτες στον Πειραιά.
Ο Παπαγιάννης που ήταν στο κουμάντο της εταιρείας το 1925 ήταν νονός του πατέρα μου ο οποίος μακάρι να ζούσε  γιά να ρωτούσα περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## τοξοτης

Egyptian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gyptian-01.jpg

Egyptian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gyptian-02.jpg

Egyptian-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gyptian-04.jpg

Egyptian-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gyptian-05.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type : Cargo / Passenger 153,000 G.
                                                                                                                                                   Launched/Completed : 1920
                                                                                                                                                      Tonnage : Gross: 1983 Net: 1200 
                                                                                                                                                      DWT  :    2500
                                                                                                                                                      Builder : Hall, Russell & Co. Ltd. Aberdeen

Estrellano-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rellano-01.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type :  Cargo / Passenger 309,000 G.                                                                                                                                        Launched/Completed  : 1919                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Tonnage = Gross:3059 Net: 1800                                                                                                           
 DWT  :    5400       

 Builder : Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd. West Hartlepool

http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html


Fabian-05.jpg 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Fabian-05.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Flaminian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aminian-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type :  Cargo 209,990 G.         
                                                                                                                                                      Launched/Completed        : Feb 1956 Yard No: 445          
                                                                                                                                                      Tonnage = Gross: 3100 Net: 1115 
                                                                                                                                                      DWT  : 3330            
                                                                                                                                                      Builder : Henry Robb Ltd. Leith

http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html

FlaminianB-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aminian-03.jpg

FlaminianB-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aminian-04.jpg

FlaminianB-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aminian-05.jpg

FlaminianB-06.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aminian-06.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Vessel Type :  Cargo 211,385 G.   

Launched/Completed  : May 1655 Yard No: 1270

Tonnage =  Gross: 3134 Net: 1126    

DWT  : 3550 
                                                                                                                                                  Builder :Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd. West Hartlepoo

http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html


Florian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Florian-01.jpg

Florian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Florian-02.jpg

Florian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Florian-03.jpg

Florian-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Florian-04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Name
CORINTHIAN

Type
Cargo

Yard Number
1083

Launched
03/05/1938

Completed
08/1938

Off. Number
166246

Engine builder
Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool

Engine type
T. 3 cyl. plus LP turbine

GRT
3122

Length (feet)
345.7

Beam (feet)
50.1

First owner
Ellerman Lines Ltd. (Ellerman & Papayanni Lines), Liverpool






History
09/1940 - 02/1945 Admiralty requisition - ocean boarding vessel, from 1944 training ship






Fate
1963 broken up at Dalmuir.

CORINTHIAN1938.jpg
Collection of Clive Ketley
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/gray/corinthian1938.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

> Vessel Type :  Cargo / Passenger 309,000 G.                                                                                                                                        Launched/Completed  : 1919                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Tonnage = Gross:3059 Net: 1800                                                                                                           
>  DWT  :    5400       
> 
>  Builder : Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd. West Hartlepool
> 
> http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152415 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Fabian-05.jpg



SS Fabian

Details    
general 
nationality:        british
purpose:            transport
type:     cargo ship
subtype/class:   WWI C-class standard cargo ship (br.)
WWI C-class standard cargo ship (br.): Thurston SS [+1940]
propulsion:        steam
date built:          1919
is nickname:       no
status:   
unknown          
details
weight (tons):     3059  grt
dimensions :       104.5 x 14.33 x 7.1 m
material:             steel
engine: triple expansion engine, single shaft, 1 screw
power:  407  n.h.p.
speed:  10  knots
about the loss
cause lost:         torpedo
date lost:           16/11/1940  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:         † 6rank: 638
about people
builder:             
            Denton, Gray & Co., Hartlepool
last owner:        
                        Ellerman-Papayanni Line Ltd., Liverpool
SS Fabian (+1940)
period 1937 ~ 1940
prev. owners:    
                        Ellerman Lines Ltd., Liverpool
SS Fabian
period 1919 ~ 1937
captain:              Montague Hocking
no. of crew:       38
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?14995

----------


## τοξοτης

Στο σημείο αυτό θα ανοίξω μια παρένθεση και θα πω ότι μαζί με τα στοιχεία που ανάφερα στην αρχή ότι μου μου έδωσε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas για την εταιρεία,μου είχε δώσει και τα παρακάτω στοιχεία για κάποια πλοία της :

IDNo:      5610040 Year:       1855
Name:    THESSALIA              Keel:       
Type:       Passenger/cargo Launch Date:         30.6.55
Flag:       GBR         Date of completion:            
Tons:      1169        Link:        1568
DWT:                       Yard No:                 20
Length overall:                     Ship Design:         
LPP:                         Country of build: GBR
Beam:                     Builder: Thomson, J.& G.
Material of build:                I               Location of yard: Govan

Launched 1855: THESSALIA
THESSALIAbuilt by J & G Thomson Govan,
Yard No 20
Propulsion: Steam
Launched: Saturday, 30/06/1855
Built: 1855
Ship Type: Steamship
Tonnage: 1169grt
Length: 257ft
Breadth: 30ft
Owner History:
Papayanni & Mussabini


IDNo:      5612704 Year:       1852
Name:    ORONTES                Keel:       
Type:       Cargo ship             Launch Date:         
Flag:       GBR         Date of completion:            
Tons:      552          Link:        1070
DWT:                       Yard No:                 18
Length overall:                     Ship Design:         
LPP:                         Country of build: GBR
Beam:                     Builder: Denny & Brother
Material of build:                                Location of yard: Dumbarton

IDNo:      5610039 Year:       1856
Name:    LACONIA                 Keel:       
Type:       Passenger/cargo Launch Date:         6.3.56
Flag:       GBR         Date of completion:            
Tons:      1151        Link:        1568
DWT:                       Yard No:                 27
Length overall:                     Ship Design:         
LPP:                         Country of build: GBR
Beam:                     Builder: Thomson, J.& G.
Material of build:                I               Location of yard: Govan

IDNo:      5610041 Year:       1855
Name:    ARCADIA                 Keel:       
Type:       Passenger/cargo Launch Date:         21.12.54
Flag:       GBR         Date of completion:            
Tons:      1166        Link:        1568
DWT:                       Yard No:                 17
Length overall:                     Ship Design:         
LPP:                         Country of build: GBR
Beam:                     Builder: Thomson, J.& G.
Material of build:                I               Location of yard: Govan

ARCADIA(1855)
ss ARCADIAbuilt by J & G Thomson Govan,
Yard No 17
Propulsion: Steam screw
Built: 1855
Ship Type: Iron steamship
Tonnage: 1166grt 798nrt
Length: 240.7 feet
Breadth: 30.2 feet
Draught: 25.8 feet depth
Owner History:
George Papayanni & others, Liverpool


IDNo:      5610038 Year:       1857
Name:    AGIA SOFIA            Keel:       
Type:       Passenger/cargo Launch Date:         19.9.57
Flag:       GBR         Date of completion:            
Tons:      1437        Link:        1568
DWT:                       Yard No:                 36
Length overall:                     Ship Design:         
LPP:                         Country of build: GBR
Beam:                     Builder: Thomson, J.& G.
Material of build:                I               Location of yard: Govan

Launched 1857: SS AGIA SOFIA
SS AGIA SOFIA
SS AGIA SOFIA
SS AGIA SOFIAbuilt by J & G Thomson Govan,
Yard No 36
Propulsion: Steam
Launched: Saturday, 19/09/1857
Built: 1857
Ship Type: Iron Steamship
Tonnage: 1437t
Owner History:
Papayanni & Mussabini

IDNo:      5612254 Year:       1858
Name:    KAPTEPIA                Keel:       
Type:       Passenger/cargo Launch Date:         
Flag:       GBR         Date of completion:            
Tons:      469          Link:        1568
DWT:                       Yard No:                 39
Length overall:                     Ship Design:         
LPP:                         Country of build: GBR
Beam:                     Builder: Thomson, J.& G.
Material of build:                I               Location of yard: Govan

KAPTEPIA(1858)
KAPTEPIAbuilt by J & G Thomson Govan,
Yard No 39
Propulsion: Steam
Built: 1858
Ship Type: Steamship
Tonnage: 469grt
Length: 185ft
Breadth: 25ft
Owner History:
Papayanni & Mussabini

----------


## τοξοτης

Details    
general 
nationality:        british
purpose:            transport
type:     cargo ship
subtype/class:   WWI H-class standard cargo ship (br.)
WWI H-class standard cargo ship (br.):            Jeanne M. SS [+1940]
propulsion:        steam
date built:          1919

details
weight (tons):     2434  grt
dimensions :       92.4 x 13.1 x 6.4 m
material:             steel
engine: triple expansion engine
power:  266  n.h.p.
speed:  10  knots
yard no.:            303
about the loss
cause lost:         torpedo
date lost:           09/09/1940  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:         † 6rank: 638
about people
builder:             
            Austin S. P. & Son Ltd., Sunderland
engine by:         
            Westgarth, English & Co., Middlesbrough
last owner:        
                        Ellerman-Papayanni Line Ltd., Liverpool
SS Mardinian [+1940]
period 1937 ~ 1940
prev. owners:    
                        Ellerman Lines Ltd., Liverpool
SS Mardinian
period 1919 ~ 1937
                        TSC - The Shipping Controller (WWI), London
SS War Lomond
period 1919 ~ 1919
captain:              Joseph Every
no. of crew:       36
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?12835
Mardinian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdinian-01.jpg

Mardinian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdinian-02.jpg

Mardinian-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdinian-04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Type:    Cargo Ship
Launched:         22/01/1924
Completed:       02/1924
Builder: Palmer's Shipbuilding & Iron Co Ltd
Yard:    Jarrow
Yard Number:  940
Dimensions:      (1930: 3041grt, 1891nrt, 335.2 x 45.0 x 22.6ft)
Engines:            T3cyl (20, 35 & 60 x 42ins), 362nhp
Engines by:       Palmer's Shipbuilding & Iron Co Ltd
Propulsion:       1 x Screw, 10.0knots
Construction:    Steel
Reg Number:    147242
History:            
02/1924           Ellerman Lines Ltd (Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd, managers), Liverpool
1947    Renamed LANCASTRIAN
06/12/1953      Broken up
Comments:       1929: Lengthened by approx 5.0ft
06/12/1953: Broken up at Troon
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/C-Sh...aster1924.html


City of Lancaster-06.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ncaster-06.jpg

City of Lancaster-15.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ncaster-15.jpg

City of Lancaster-16.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ncaster-16.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Name   Ionian
Type:    Steam merchant
Tonnage           3,114 tons
Completed       1938 - W. Gray & Co Ltd, West Hartlepool 
Owner  Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd, Liverpool 
Homeport         Liverpool 
Date of attack   29 Nov 1939   Nationality:      British

Fate     Sunk by U-20 (Karl-Heinz Moehle)
Position            52.45N, 01.56E - Grid AN 7633
Complement     37 (0 dead and 37 survivors).
Convoy            FN-43
Route   Candia, Crete - London - Hull 
Cargo   General cargo, including 200 tons of currants and 50 tons of mohair 
History 
Notes on event 
At 01.30 hours on 29 Nov, 1939, the Ionian (Master William Smith) in convoy FN-43 struck a mine, laid on 21 November by U-20 1.5 miles 132° from Newarp Lightship. The ship was abandoned 4 miles 340° from the lightship and sank in 52°45΄15N/01°56΄15E. The master and 36 crew members were picked up by the HMS Hastings (L 27) (Cdr E.H. Vincent) and landed at South Shields.
http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/120.html

Ionian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Ionian-02.jpg

Ionian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Ionian-03.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Type:    Cargo Ship
Launched:         14/07/1926
Completed:       12/1926
Builder: Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd
Yard:    Wallsend
Yard Number:  1291
Dimensions:      2759grt, 1633nrt, 326.7 x 46.4 x 20.9ft
Engines:            T3cyl (22, 37 & 62 x 42ins), 306nhp
Engines by:       Wallsend Slipway & Engineering Co Ltd, Wallsend
Propulsion:       1 x Screw
Reg Number:    149600
History:            
12/1926           Ellerman Lines Ltd (G Smith), Liverpool
1937    Managers Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd
15/06/1942      Sank
Comments:       15/06/1942: Torpedoed & sunk by U-Boat U552 400 miles west of
Coruna at position 43.42N - 18.12W
On a voyage from Huelva & Lisbon to Garston with a cargo of ore & cork
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/C-Sh...xford1926.html

City of Oxford-11.jpg

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/C-Sh...xford1926.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Built by Ailsa Shipbuilding Company,
Yard No 464 
Engines by shipbuilder
Last Name: BLUESEA (1965)
Previous Names: 1948-65 SICILIAN
Port of Registry: Monrovia
Propulsion: Triple exp 3cy (HP 23", IP 38", LP 65", Stroke 48") and LP turbine with dr gearing and hydraulic coupling 3500ihp 12.5 knots 3 x Forced Draught Single Ended Boiler supplying superheated steam at max pressure 225lbs.
Launched: Tuesday, 27/04/1948
Built: 1948
Ship Type: Cargo Vessel
Tonnage: 3335 grt
Length: 361 feet 5
Breadth: 50 feet 1
Draught: 26 feet 0
Owner History:
1948-65 Ellerman Lines Ltd (Ellreman & Papayanni Lines Ltd), Liverpool
1965-71 Blue Sea Corp, Liberia
1971 Nereus Maritime Co Ltd, Cyprus
Status: Arrived for Scrapping - 08/1971
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=2963

SICILIAN.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=2963

----------


## τοξοτης

Type    Cargo
Yard Number   1281
Launched         21/06/1955
Completed       11/1955
Off. Number     187717
Engine builder   Central Marine Engine Works, Hartlepool
Engine type       T. 3cyl + LP turbine
GRT     3799
Length (feet)     377
Beam (feet)      53
First owner       Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd., Liverpool
History 1963 CITY OF DURHAM, Ellerman Lines Ltd.
1964 renamed ANATOLIAN
1966 renamed ASCANIA under charter
1966 renamed ANATOLIAN
1968 renamed ASCANIA under charter
1968 AGIA SOPHIA, Wavecrest Shipping Co., Famagusta
1971 FULKA, Millwala & Sons Ltd., Liverpool
1973 KHALID, Arabian Gulf Trading Company, Sharjah
1975 GULF UNITY, Sharjah Shipping Company, Sharjah
 Fate    19/02/1978 arrived at Gadani Beach Split for breaking.
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/gray/anatolian1955.htm

ANATOLIAN1955_1.jpg
Photos by Charlie Hill     1

ANATOLIAN1955_2.jpg
Collection of Clive Ketley   2

http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/gray/anatolian1955.htm


ANATOLIAN1955_3.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atolian-01.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Details    
General            
nationality:        british
purpose:            transport
type:     cargo ship
propulsion:        steam
date built:          1947
details
weight (tons):     4176  grt
dimensions :       113.7 x 15.5 x 6.9 m
material:             steel
engine:  steam turbine
power:   
speed:  13  knots
yard no.:            649
about the loss
cause lost:         collision
date lost:           08/07/1963  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:         † 3rank: 644
about people
builder:             
            Thompson Joseph L. & Sons, Sunderland
owner: 
            Ellerman-Papayanni Line Ltd., Liverpool
captain:              Riley H.
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?167409

Patrician-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...trician-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Vessel Type : Cargo                                                                                                                                         Launched/Completed : 1918                                                                                                                                          Tonnage = Gross: 3047 Net: 1907                                                                                                                             Builder : Earls' Shipbuiders & Engineering Co. Ltd. Hull.
> http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Elle...ni%20Line.html
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152378
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alusian-01.jpg
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152379
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alusian-02.jpg
> 
> ...


SS Andalusian 
general  
nationality:           british
purpose:                transport
type:       cargo ship
propulsion:           steam
date built:             1918
status:    
unknown               
details
weight (tons):       3636  grt
dimensions :        98 x 13.8 x -- m
engine: triple expansion engine
power:     
speed:    10  knots
about the loss
cause lost:            torpedo
date lost:               17/03/1941  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:            
about people
builder: 
                Earles Shipbuilding & Engineering Co. Ltd. (C. & W. Earle), Hull
owner:    
                Ellerman-Papayanni Line Ltd., Liverpool
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?31201

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tελικά αυτά τα εγγλέζικα,γενικά το λέω, συντηρητικά ξεσυντηρητικά στην εμφάνιση,έχουν την δική τους ομορφιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Αντωνη γι αυτο το σπουδαιο θεμα που παρουσιαζει μια μεγαλη εταιρεια με αποσποντα Ελληνικες σχεσεις. Η ετιαρεια αυτη ηταν ιδιαιτερα γνωστη  στα 1875-1905 με πολλα της πλαια να "αλωνιζουν" την Μεσογειο.

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω και εγω δυο σελιδες απο την _ Πανδωρα_ που γραφτηκαν το 1859.   Ετσι θα θαυμασει κανεις τα αρχικα πλοια της εταιρειας, τα *ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ, ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ, ΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΦΙΑ, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ, ΟΡΟΝΤΗΣ, ΙΩΝΙΑ* και *ΒΟΙΩΤΙΑ.*

Papayannis shipping Pandora 1859_Page_1.jpgPapayannis shipping Pandora 1859_Page_2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

The S.S.SARDINIA was an British passenger ship of Ellerman & Papayanni which caught fire off Grand harbour Malta on the 25th.Nov. 1908. 120 casualities including her captain were reported.She was carrying pilgrims to Mecca. 
Built in 1888 as the GULF OF CORLOVADO, 
sold in 1900 to Italian company and renamed PAOLO. V. 
sold to Ellerman & Papayanni as the SARDINIA. 
Burnt up outside Valletta,Malta 25 -11-1908

Sardinia_1.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1449723

Sardinia-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardinia-03.jpg

Sardinia-09.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardinia-09.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Details     
general  
nationality:           british
purpose:                 transport
type:       cargo ship
propulsion:           steam
date built:             1881
details
weight (tons):        1604  grt
dimensions :        
material:                iron
yard no.:                  131
IMO/Off. no.:          85097
about the loss
cause lost:            gunfire - shelled
date lost:               05/09/1915  [dd/mm/yyyy]
casualties:             0
about people
builder: 
                Doxford W. & Sons - William Doxford & Sons Ltd., Sunderland
last owner:            
[1]                           Ellerman-Papayanni Line Ltd., Liverpool
SS Douro [+1915]
period 1910 ~ 1915
IMO/Off. no.:         85097
prev. owners:        
[2]                           Bullard, King & Co., London
SS Congella
period 1881 ~ 1910
IMO/Off. no.:         85097
captain:                 
about the wreck
depth (m.):             138 max. / 11
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?13637

Douro-02a.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Douro-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Vessel Type : Cargo / Passenger 153,000 G.
>                                                                                                                                                    Launched/Completed : 1920
>                                                                                                                                                       Tonnage : Gross: 1983 Net: 1200 
>                                                                                                                                                       DWT  :    2500
>                                                                                                                                                       Builder : Hall, Russell & Co. Ltd. Aberdeen
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152414
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rellano-01.jpg



Name   Estrellano
Type:    Steam merchant
Tonnage           1,983 tons
Completed       1920 - Hall, Russell & Co Ltd, Aberdeen 
Owner  Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd, Liverpool 
Homeport         Liverpool 
Date of attack   9 Feb 1941      Nationality:      British

Fate     Sunk by U-37 (Asmus Nicolai Clausen)
Position            35.53N, 13.13W - Grid CG 7555
Complement     27 (6 dead and 21 survivors).
Convoy            HG-53
Route   Leixoes - Liverpool 
Cargo   900 tons of general cargo and 1100 tons of canned fish 
History Completed in November 1920 
Notes on event 
At 04.30 hours on 9 Feb, 1941, U-37 fired two G7a torpedoes at two ships in convoy HG-53 about 160 miles southwest of Cape St. Vincent and sank both ships, Courland and Estrellano. At 05.00 hours, one G7e torpedo was fired, but it missed the ships in station #61 and #31 and did not hit a ship beyond them, as Clausen thought.

Five crew members from Estrellano (Master Fred Bird) were lost. The master, 20 crew members and one gunner were picked up by HMS Deptford (L 53) (LtCdr G.A. Thring, DSO, RN) and landed at Liverpool. One crew member died of wounds aboard the sloop and was buried at sea on 10 February.
http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/757.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Malatian-04.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alatian-04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Malatian1956-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alatian-01.jpg

Malatian1956-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alatian-02.jpg

Malatian1956-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alatian-03.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Details    
general 
nationality:        british
purpose:            transport
type:     cargo ship
subtype/class:   WWI H-class standard cargo ship (br.)
WWI H-class standard cargo ship (br.):     Jeanne M. SS [+1940]
propulsion:    steam
date built:    1919
details
weight (tons):     2434  grt
dimensions :       92.4 x 13.1 x 6.4 m
material:     steel
engine: triple expansion engine
power:  266  n.h.p.
speed:  10  knots
yard no.:            303
about the loss
cause lost:   torpedo
date lost:     09/09/1940  
casualties:         † 6rank: 638
about people
builder:             
            Austin S. P. & Son Ltd., Sunderland
engine by:         
            Westgarth, English & Co., Middlesbrough
last owner:        
[1]                    Ellerman-Papayanni Line Ltd., Liverpool
SS Mardinian [+1940]
period 1937 ~ 1940
prev. owners:    
[2]                    Ellerman Lines Ltd., Liverpool
SS Mardinian
period 1919 ~ 1937
[3]                    TSC - The Shipping Controller (WWI), London
SS War Lomond
period 1919 ~ 1919
captain:              Joseph Every
no. of crew:       36
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?12835

Mardinian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdinian-01.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Name   Mardinian
Type:    Steam merchant
Tonnage           2,434 tons
Completed       1919 - S.P. Austin & Son Ltd, Sunderland 
Owner  Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd, Liverpool 
Homeport         Liverpool 
Date of attack   9 Sep 1940      Nationality:      British
 Fate    Sunk by U-28 (G&#252;nter Kuhnke)
Position            56.37N, 09W - Grid AM 0294
Complement     38 (6 dead and 32 survivors).
Convoy            SC-2
Route   Trinidad - Sydney - Methil - London 
Cargo   3500 tons of pitch 
History Laid down as War Almond for The Shipping Controller, completed in August 1919 as Mardinian for Ellerman Lines Ltd, London. 1937 transferred to Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd, Liverpool. 
Notes on event 
At 04.47 hours on 9 Sep, 1940, the Mardinian (Master Joseph Every) in convoy SC-2 was hit underneath the bridge by one torpedo from U-28 and sank after 30 minutes about 100 miles north-northwest of Bloody Foreland. Six crew members were lost. The master, 19 crew members and one gunner were picked up by HMS St. Apollo and landed at Belfast. Ten crew members landed at Leverburgh, South Uist and one crew member was rescued by HMS Aurania (F 28) (A/Capt I.W. Whitehorn).
http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/517.html

Mardinian-02.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdinian-02.jpg


Mardinian-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdinian-04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Maltasian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ltasian-01.jpg

Maltasian-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ltasian-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Malvernian-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...vernian-01.jpg

Malvernian-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...vernian-03.jpg

HMS Malvernian

Details  general            
nationality:        british
purpose:           transport
type:     cargo ship
propulsion:        steam
date built:          1937
is nickname:      no
details
weight (tons):    3133  grt
dimensions :      109.4 x 15.27 x 6.31 m
material:            steel
engine: 1 x 3 cyl. triple expansion engine with LP turbine, single shaft, 1 screw
power: 606  n.h.p.
speed: 11.5  knots
yard no.:           1072
IMO/Off. no.:   164324
about the loss
cause lost:         air raid
date lost:           01/07/1940  casualties:             0
about people
builder:             
            William Gray & Co., Ltd.,West Hartlepool (Sunderland)
last owner:        
[1]                    Ellerman Lines Ltd.,Liverpool
HMS Malvernian (+1940)
period 1940 ~ 1940
IMO/Off. no.:   164324
prev. owners:    
[2]                    Ellerman-Papayanni Line Ltd., Liverpool
SS Malvernian
period 1937 ~ 1940
IMO/Off. no.:   164324
captain:             
no. of crew:      164

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?133615

----------


## τοξοτης

City of Shrewsbury_1.jpg

City of Shrewsbury, launched in 1943 as Ben H Miller. Ellerman and Papayanni bought her in 1947

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellerm...Brooksbank.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> City of Shrewsbury_1.jpg
> 
> City of Shrewsbury, launched in 1943 as Ben H Miller. Ellerman and Papayanni bought her in 1947
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellerm...Brooksbank.jpg


Πήραν κ αυτοί liberty.

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και τα πλοία που πέρασαν από τα χέρια της εταιρίας, πριν αυτή απορροφηθεί στον όμιλο της Ellerman το 1901.
Προέρχεται από το theshipslist.com, με διόρθωση μου σε ότι αφορά το μετέπειτα ΕΛΠΙΣ








*Vessel
*___________
*Built*
*Years in Service                                                                                          __________________________________________________*
*Tons*

Adalia
1899
1901 to JRE, 1917 shelled and sunk by German submarine U.94 off Hebrides.
3,847

Agia Sophia
1857
1872 rebuilt to 2593 tons, 1901 to JRE, 1902 sold to Italy renamed Tripoli.
1,857

Amalia
1860
1866 sank in Bay of Biscay.
1,825

Anatolia
1898
1901 to JRE, 1917 sunk by German submarine UC.35 off Genoa.
3,848

Ararat
1871
1901 to JRE, 1909 scrapped.
2,016

Arcadia
1855
1898 scrapped.
1,901

Boetia
1855
1858 purchased from J. Dudgeon, London, 1859 sold to Bibby Line, Liverpool.
951

Britannia
1885
1901 to JRE, 1917 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.65 in Mediterranean.
3,129

Ionia
1856
1861 sold to Bibby Line, Liverpool.
1,388

Laconia
1856
1901 transferred to JRE, 1902 scrapped.
1,982

Lord Clive
1871
1872 chartered to Dominion Line, 1875 operated by American Line, 1888 sold to Lord Clive SS Co., owned by the American Line. 1898 scrapped
3,386

Lord Gough
1878
1879 chartered to the American Line, 1888 sold to Lord Gough SS Co., owned by American Line. 1898 scrapped
3,655

Macedonia
1867
1881 rebuilt to 2853 tons, 1899 scrapped.
1,732

Orontes
1851
1859 purchased from Moss SS Co., Liverpool, 1861 sold to H. Withers, Liverpool.
701

Palm
1869
1885 purchased from G. H. Horsfall & Co., Liverpool, 1898 scrapped.
1,826

Plantain
1879
1886 purchased from G. H. Horsfall & Co., Liverpool, 1901 to JRE, 1903 scrapped.
2,117

Roumelia
1877
1901 to JRE, 1905 scrapped.
2,158

Thessalia
1855
1881 sold, trace lost - probably scrapped.
1,857

Truthful
1877
1883 purchased from J. Ellis, Liverpool, 1886 deleted from register. _1881 sold Hellenic Steam Navigation Co, as ELPIS. 1904 foundered_.
956

----------

